

A browser game inspired by Thomas Nagle's Essay “What is it like to be a bat?” - Snail_Commando
http://jrmgriffith.itch.io/what-is-it-like-to-be-a-bat

======
duckingtest
Original idea, though I don't think that's how it is to be a bat... it's an
unfiltered output from echolocation. Human brain does ton of processing with
visual stimuli. I think a view in which detected objects fade very slowly
(several seconds at least) would be a better translation of bat's experience.

~~~
Snail_Commando
This actually kind of reinforces (or at least points to) one of the central
ideas of the essay, that we cannot know what it is to be a bat--we would
always contextualize or speculate about the bat experience in human terms of
experience.

If you accept this, no matter how great We make this simulation (of objective
physical phenomena and our best theorized non-human perceptions of these
phenomena), this game is always false.

(For what it's worth, I'm not sure yet if I hold any firm viewpoints on this.
The essay (at least partially) is an argument against reductionism, but I'm no
philosopher; to be honest I'm still wrapping my head around the entire
argument. I just think it's interesting to think about.)

------
Snail_Commando
This is not my creation, but I've read the essay before and I was intrigued by
the game. It's pretty cool.

Here is the essay if anyone is interested:

[http://organizations.utep.edu/portals/1475/nagel_bat.pdf](http://organizations.utep.edu/portals/1475/nagel_bat.pdf)

